# Hey i'm new here!



## spooky (Jan 5, 2005)

hello 

i am kristin and i live in chicago.

i have 3 cats.

spooky and boo, they are black litter mates

and willard, a very large dog-like orange tabby. apparently, he likes mangling small frogs  he got to ours last night. i found em dried up on the floor this morning. poor froggies.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Post pics, if you can!


----------



## The Big T (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome to the forums. I'm new too. Try to get pics of your tabby up (they're the best breed! :wink: )  I have a tabby called brown cat! (Original name, huh?!?!? :wink: )


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome & post pics!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome *Boo *and *Spooky* & *Willard*!


----------



## spooky (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks! you guys are really nice .

I'll get pics up as soon as my digi cam is working


----------



## sassy cat (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi to evey one out there I live in Surrey BC where it is snowing ,we don't get much snow here. I don't have any cats because we can't have them where we live


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome sassy cat!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

